# Blue Rams



## pattysack (Sep 7, 2014)

Have a question. I have 2 of these beauties. Can I get a few more of them and all live communally? I know they are not schooling but wondering what else can fill my tank. I have a dwarf gourami, leaf fish, bristlenose and a featherfin catfish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Depends on how big your tank is.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I just saw your other post. 28 gallon. One thing is that the featherfin catfish will outgrow that tank and needs at least a 50 gallon tank. I would look into a school of 6+ rasboras or tetras to give your tank more color and movement. I like harlequin rasboras(heteromorpha) or neon TeTras. If your rams are a pair as in mating pair, then if you added more someone would get bullied.


----------



## pattysack (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! Since he's just a baby there's plenty of room for now, but I think in a few months I'm going to have to buy a bigger tank for him and then look for some tank mates for him. I wasn't sure if tetras or the rasboras could be with semi aggressive fish as they are in the peaceful section.


----------



## pattysack (Sep 7, 2014)

I think one is male and one is female so I guess I'll just stick with the two of them.


----------



## pattysack (Sep 7, 2014)

Do have a question for you. So I googled and one ram is female and the other is male. They are nipping and chasing off all the fish that come within the cave and the rock structure. Could it be a mating thing? They are head butting the bristle nose pleco and the featherfin and chasing away the gourami from "their" areas. Would this happen with two of the same gender rams? My neighbor has a friend who has a tank and will take one if it will make the rest of the tank happier. Do you know if two males would be better or two females?


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Two males would likely fight, two females may or may not fight. It does sound like brooding behavior and if it is and you want to keep the fry the catfish must be moved. If the leaf fish or the gourami become problems for the parents they will be beaten and/or killed.


----------

